# So distraught



## mommyRN (May 28, 2011)

A little background...I'm 28 my husband is 27. My husband and will be married for 1 yr in July. We have a 6 month old baby girl. We dated for 1 1/2 yrs and then we got married. It's been a major roller coaster ride. I feel like there is so much going on that it's almost impossible to untangle and explain. So I will just try and start with one piece and go from there. 

We are currently separated. I moved in with my parents yesterday with my daughter. One of the issues I have is that I feel like I have so much weight on my shoulders to make sure he is happy and entertained. I just physically and emotionally can't do it anymore. Is it wrong of me to expect him to realize that he has a daugther and a wife and that our life is different? ... his life is different? 

I will just start witht that for now. I'm hoping that as I get advice I will be able to explain and share more.

Thank you so much for any advice anyone is able to share/offer.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

God, I wish men would grow up sooner. Never marry a man under 45.

Ok. Not realistic. But if your h is immature, playing video games, doing kid stuff, it would be unlikely that a baby would change him. Sfterall, you had the baby, not him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mommyRN (May 28, 2011)

ClipClop said:


> God, I wish men would grow up sooner. Never marry a man under 45.
> 
> Ok. Not realistic. But if your h is immature, playing video games, doing kid stuff, it would be unlikely that a baby would change him. Sfterall, you had the baby, not him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not realistic of me to expect him to realize we have a daughter? I'm just clarifying that I understood what you wrote. Thank you for your response. Would you be willing to elaborate more?


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Would you care to elaborate on the issues? How exactly is he not realizing that his life is different?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Running away from problems wont fix them. I think you should articulate specifically what you mean by your husband not realizing you have a baby. 

I would start by pretending your child was a young adult and explain to he/she why you thought it would be easier to leave and have to deal with split families, two bedrooms, step siblings, sted daddies and mommies vs trying to work things out. 

Maybe you have some very good reasons for leaving, but him "realizing" is not one of them. Good luck.


----------

